# Looking or a turkey rub recipe



## jbayer (Nov 17, 2012)

Okay, I can't find the recipe I used a couple of years ago, so I thought I'd ask for suggestions here. I am looking for something sweet, so brown (or turbinado) sugar would be a plus. :-) Thanks!


----------



## cliffcarter (Nov 17, 2012)

For turkey if I use anything it will be garlic butter and basil under and on the skin. Love the flavor.


----------



## whistlepig (Nov 17, 2012)

We use a rub that that has honey powder in it.


----------



## so ms smoker (Nov 17, 2012)

I love Jeff's rub on, well, everything!

  Mike


----------

